# GE Dryer does not shut off in any mode



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

If you run it on the timed cycle and it won"t shut off, it has a bad timer...If it won"t shut off on the automatic cycle that"s a different deal....


----------



## brogrimm (Jan 28, 2009)

GE JIM said:


> If you run it on the timed cycle and it won"t shut off, it has a bad timer...If it won"t shut off on the automatic cycle that"s a different deal....


That's what's strange to me. It won't shut off in automatic cycle; and in regular timed mode it essentially won't shut off. I set the timer for 30 minutes last night and an hour later it was still running showing just under 20 on the dial. And the clothes were perfectly dry.


----------



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

It probably has a bad gear in the timer..Maybe a missing tooth on the gear right around the 20 minute mark...You would need to check for 120 volts at the timer motor to prove it....


----------



## brogrimm (Jan 28, 2009)

GE JIM said:


> It probably has a bad gear in the timer..Maybe a missing tooth on the gear right around the 20 minute mark...You would need to check for 120 volts at the timer motor to prove it....


I hadn't thought of that. Thanks for the tip!


----------

